
SEEKING FREELANCER - mdouglas_1
testing - couple of postings haven&#x27;t worked<p>this doesn&#x27;t show up in the hn&#x2F;yc freelance&#x2F;work wanted section&#x2F;page<p>not sure why...
if someone has a soln, feel free to add it in the comments.<p>thanks!
======
gus_massa
Please see the FAQ regarding job posts:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

For the latest post, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

Also, using allcaps is a good method to get your post flagged. Read also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

Edit:

After reading your post again ...

You posted a thread in the previous edition:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14460778](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14460778)
, your post
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14539454](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14539454)

These posts are not shown in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs](https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs) . Only
the posts of the startups backed by YC can post there.

